# Upper Radiator Mounts for 1992 Stanza



## sipreglab (Aug 17, 2009)

I just replaced the radiator in my 1992 Nissan Stanza XE (KA24E engine). There are two upper radiator mounts that bolt to the car frame and fit over the posts on the top of the radiator. The gaskets in these mounts are very frayed and brittle and appear to give the radiator too much play (vibration). Does anyone know where I can find these? I searched many part sites and have walked into auto parts stores with no luck. I have yet to go to the Nissan Dealer because I fear I will be gouged. If anyone has suggestions, I would appreciate it! Thanks in advance.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

You may have to make up a set. I have problems with small parts like these for my 1986 Pulsar. My top radiator mounts are solid rubber blocks that were separating from the steel part of the mount, I had to cut new rubber blocks and epoxy them to the mount. Once on I can't tell the difference. You may have to look at similar mounts on later Nissans or even other makes or adapt suspension rubbers or similar to suit. Maybe you could get a reasonable set from a wrecking yard, it may be worth a try. You have to use your head more once the car starts to age a bit. There is always a way around the problem.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

sipreglab said:


> I just replaced the radiator in my 1992 Nissan Stanza XE (KA24E engine). There are two upper radiator mounts that bolt to the car frame and fit over the posts on the top of the radiator. The gaskets in these mounts are very frayed and brittle and appear to give the radiator too much play (vibration). Does anyone know where I can find these? I searched many part sites and have walked into auto parts stores with no luck. I have yet to go to the Nissan Dealer because I fear I will be gouged. If anyone has suggestions, I would appreciate it! Thanks in advance.


Mounts from a 2000 maxima fit mine. Allot of them are still the same.


----------

